# What I liked about deer camp.



## alleyyooper (Oct 1, 2011)

A place to spend time with really good friends with out distractions.
Wakeing up in the morning, say I can do it and get the wood fire burning good and start the coffee to making. 
Soon the smell of frying bacon and eggs and frying potatos. A big huge plate full, a big platter of buttermilk flap jacks with honey and maple syrup and no one yelling at the health issues or the cost.
The friendly banter as we walk down the drive to the different trails into the woods and a reminder to Rob if he is planing on shotting a deer he needs to go back and get his rifle.
The evening banter and tales of the day as we cook the evening meal a joint effort at all times. The root beer and Mcmasters and tales of past hunts till bed time.
A place for friends and family to share hopes and dreams of the future, a place to morn the loss of old friends which seems to be more and more every year now. 

Bagging a nice buck was a bouns in the end.

Sadly our deer camp has all passed on except for my self. Still spend a bit of time there each year but isn't the same. Trying to rebuild isn't the same either. All the old guys just seamed to know what needed to be done around the place with out being told and it got done. New people have to be told to pump and bring in water when the bucket gets low. They have to be told to peel taters and fetch fire wood for the stove. Ya have to asign them dish washing duty too. Just isn't the same any more, I don't even attemp to ask any one to join in now I just go a lone and remember the good times. some one asked the wife if it bothered her me being there alone and She said no! she said if I wan't home on the day I told her I would be I would call and let her know I was staying longer. Or she knew where to tell them to search for the remains.

 Al


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 2, 2011)

Tis a nice yet sorrowful story to tell Ally, as I picture you and a gentle doe deer and her fawn sittin by a log sharing that forest of departed souls and past good times together.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 2, 2011)

It's about the same at our camp, Very few original members left and the new guys don't wanna do nothing to help around the camp. It's hard to find a member that will really help out anymore.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 2, 2011)

Here at home I have plenty of deer. I see this many days during the spring and summer from my living room windows. Or out any other window for that matter.













dinning room window.





From the front door.






As the dogs and I walk by 15' from a small group of does I tell the does to stay calm the dogs won't hurt them. We even have one doe that has taken a fancy to the yelloow labby mix. The doe will stop her feet at the labby who will stop untill the doe stops stomping. the doe then will walk a couple of steps toward the labby who will back off a step after several minutes of that dance they will touch noses which I think scares them both and they run oppsite directions. 

 Al


----------

